# I don't have any facial expression



## DavidBlues (Oct 30, 2011)

For some reason I really don't have any facial expression. Its like somewhere down the line I severed the line between my emotions and my face. It doesn't matter if I'm happy, sad, worried, etc I still look stoic. Its great for poker games, but life isn't a poker game. I've actually been told the fact I don't creeps some people out. I have to consciously think smile in order to actually do so, and I'm 90% sure everone can tell its forced (could be that I don't show my teeth when I smile, mainly do to having some really fugged up teeth). Does anyone else have this problem? Any ideas on how to have more natural expressions?


----------



## 7788 (Oct 31, 2011)

Here! You can learn facial expression from this link ! It's easy  





Hope it helps


----------



## the3rdman (Oct 15, 2011)

When I was very depressed and underweight in my mid-teens I experienced this. It is called a "flat affect" and is seen mostly in people with depression, schizophrenia, or brain damage. People that didn't know me well thought I was not interested in interacting with them or strange, and the people that did know me well thought I was really sick, which was true. I remember feeling like I had a very limited emotional range, I mostly just felt exhausted and morose, so there wasn't a need for many expressions, and my teeth were messed up at that time too due to decalcification caused by malnourishment, so I was very self-conscious about smiling also.


----------



## DavidBlues (Oct 30, 2011)

About two years ago was when this really started becoming an issue, and that was about the time I was really bad, with the moroseness you described. Probably when it was started.



the3rdman said:


> my teeth were messed up at that time too due to decalcification caused by malnourishment, so I was very self-conscious about smiling also.


Mine are just really crooked, I have those vampire-ish eye teeth (all four), and the front two are huge. I actually used to get called chicklets because they were white and the same size and shape as them. It also didn't help that my last name is Adams :no.


----------



## DavidBlues (Oct 30, 2011)

7788 said:


> Here! You can learn facial expression from this link ! It's easy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know what they are, I just don't know how to do them naturally. I can do them if I think about it and manually do it, but it is always obvious what I'm doing, I have been told so by a few people (mainly friends saying things like "You're sure your happy? It looks like you're trying to fake that smile..." I've told a few of them about my depression a couple of years back and the suicidal thoughts I had. She was worried when she saw me sleeping in the breakroom.). As far as I know most people can show emotion subconsciously. This is what I hope to do.


----------



## Adam81980 (Oct 13, 2011)

DavidBlues said:


> For some reason I really don't have any facial expression. Its like somewhere down the line I severed the line between my emotions and my face. It doesn't matter if I'm happy, sad, worried, etc I still look stoic. Its great for poker games, but life isn't a poker game. I've actually been told the fact I don't creeps some people out. I have to consciously think smile in order to actually do so, and I'm 90% sure everone can tell its forced (could be that I don't show my teeth when I smile, mainly do to having some really fugged up teeth). Does anyone else have this problem? Any ideas on how to have more natural expressions?


 I have this same issue. It has caused me severe social complications and contributes to my question as to whether I might have Asperger's, as well as SA?

My neutral face has always looked pouty, sad, and even frightened. Until I was 17, I was completely unaware of the issue until people started commenting that I never smiled, or I looked sad or angry all the time. When I had my senior photos taken, the photographer told me to smile. As much as I tried and felt like I had a wide grin, only a vague smirk was emerging for the camera. I had to try to teach myself to smile.

Like you said, there's real smile, and there's faked smiles. I've succeeded with the fake smile, but people can tell the difference.

When I'm by myself or socially comfortable, sometimes the real smile emerges. But if I'm by myself confronting a person face to face, or, a group of people at a party or social function, it's like the ability to feel my facial expression is numbed? The muscles also physically tense up in my face. This can turn the smile into more of a creepy smirk? When this happens, I can't even feel or detect it! Also, my eyebrows rarely change with my expression, and I often speak in an expressionless mono-tone when I talk to people I don't know well. I rarely laugh or respond to jokes during idle chit chat.

I've been told by total strangers on four different occasions during the last year, that I looked "creepy." People also tend to think that about me until they've gotten to know me because of these things, as well as the impact the SA plays on my social interaction.

Also, when it comes to flirting and making eye contact, if I make eye contact, I also loose the ability to feel or control my facial expression. Everything just freezes up! I either go into sad/angry looking neutral, or forced sappy, stiff grin. I also have a hard time with eye contact. I vaguely look into people face, but not focused to their eyes. They notice something just isn't right? I've been told it's like "I'm looking right through them" or "It's like there's just nothing there."

I've been labeled as eccentric and weird for these reasons alone more times that I can remember? I feel horrible about it because I don't want to scare people away who don't even know me. And it happens more often than I'm comfortable with! In the past, I've had female co-workers tell our boss at work that they felt uncomfortable being around me. It hurts bad when that stuff happens.


----------



## DavidBlues (Oct 30, 2011)

Adam81980 said:


> I have this same issue. It has caused me severe social complications and contributes to my question as to whether I might have Asperger's, as well as SA?
> 
> My neutral face has always looked pouty, sad, and even frightened. Until I was 17, I was completely unaware of the issue until people started commenting that I never smiled, or I looked sad or angry all the time. When I had my senior photos taken, the photographer told me to smile. As much as I tried and felt like I had a wide grin, only a vague smirk was emerging for the camera. I had to try to teach myself to smile.


I have people tell me that i always either look bored out of my mind or angry all of the time. I even had my drama teach yell loudly in front of the 40ish student class that "Wow, you really don't show any emotion at all do you?". Until that point I had not even noticed it. I did have one cool school photo photographer once that got me to smile by saying "Say ****" before he flashed though. I had a good laugh smile in there, but of course I picked the barely a smile one.



Adam81980 said:


> Like you said, there's real smile, and there's faked smiles. I've succeeded with the fake smile, but people can tell the difference.


I've suceeded with it a few times (at least I think I have), I think of something funny, smile on the outside and laugh on the inside. Of course I can't think to do this every time i really want to real smile, but when I do it seems to get better results.



Adam81980 said:


> When I'm by myself or socially comfortable, sometimes the real smile emerges. But if I'm by myself confronting a person face to face, or, a group of people at a party or social function, it's like the ability to feel my facial expression is numbed? The muscles also physically tense up in my face. This can turn the smile into more of a creepy smirk? When this happens, I can't even feel or detect it! Also, my eyebrows rarely change with my expression, and I often speak in an expressionless mono-tone when I talk to people I don't know well. I rarely laugh or respond to jokes during idle chit chat.


I can respond to jokes, but its barely a huh-huh sound, and a forced cheesy smile. My face doesn't tense up, it kinda goes numb and kinda slack. I've also had the whole monotone voice thing, but I'm getting better at varying the tone I think.



Adam81980 said:


> I've been told by total strangers on four different occasions during the last year, that I looked "creepy." People also tend to think that about me until they've gotten to know me because of these things, as well as the impact the SA plays on my social interaction.


Since I got my job every single one of my friends there have told me that most everyone there thinks I look like a creep. They're too nice to say why, but I'm 95% sure its the lack of facial expression. Most people just don't trust those who they can't tell at least a little of what they're thinking. Its like they're subconsciously thinking "Why doesn't he have any facial expression? Why is he trying that hard to hide his thoughts and intentions?"



Adam81980 said:


> Also, when it comes to flirting and making eye contact, if I make eye contact, I also loose the ability to feel or control my facial expression. Everything just freezes up! I either go into sad/angry looking neutral, or forced sappy, stiff grin. I also have a hard time with eye contact. I vaguely look into people face, but not focused to their eyes. They notice something just isn't right? I've been told it's like "I'm looking right through them" or "It's like there's just nothing there."
> 
> I've been labeled as eccentric and weird for these reasons alone more times that I can remember? I feel horrible about it because I don't want to scare people away who don't even know me. And it happens more often than I'm comfortable with! In the past, I've had female co-workers tell our boss at work that they felt uncomfortable being around me. It hurts bad when that stuff happens.


Dead on there I'm afraid. Them being uncomfortable throws my thankfully mild SA into fourth gear because I'm too afraid to do something they'll freak out, and make me talk and show emotion even less, compounded the situation further.

I am making some headway, I do the whole eyebrows up for a second then down to basically say a nonverbal hey when I'm walking by someone I know at work, and doing that kinda shy half-mouth smile when I'm checking a girl out and she catches me, but I've still got a long way to go. What sucks the most is when I think that normal people seem to come equipped to do this, and I don't; I must be a social defect. Definately not productive thinking, but hard to stop once you start.


----------



## Jaxin (Nov 5, 2011)

I had issues with this when I was younger. I could read other people pretty well, maybe why I was so fearful of people being able to read me. I was so self conscious of doing anything that made me look foolish that simply blanking my face was the only defense, even though I was also self conscious about making that face and seeming weird, but anything else I tried came off as weird too because I was far too uncomfortable to do it naturally. 

When I was a child I was pretty self conscious even when I was alone though, probably due to a few times THINKING I was alone, doing something silly, and being embarassed for ages. Eventually got over that part. So I started to practice smiling in the mirror among other facial expressions >_> It always looked ridiculous. Eventually I took the method acting approach and it became more natural when I could get myself to feel the emotions the expressions were suppose to display. It still took many many years of practice to get better at it and do it without having to consciously think about it in front of others. Sometimes when I'm alone in my room I practice my social skills and expressions by pretending I'm talking to someone else. <_< It makes me feel pathetic sometimes but it does help.


----------



## lyndie (Nov 22, 2011)

I have minimal facial expressions, and am trying to be uncreepy.

If you have access to a webcam, you can try recording yourself.

1. When you're recording yourself, look directly at the camera as if you were talking to someone. Don't watch yourself on the monitor until after each recording.

2. Figure out the most likely level the camera should be at (as if you're conversing with someone). You may have to try this more than once.

3. For me, I've found that re-enacting my part of a conversation I've had with someone already is best to work with. I know what expressions I intended to have, and how I want to look.

4. Practice, practice, practice. In addition to eyebrow/forehead changes, and smiling/facial expressions, also take note of your chin level, and your eye contact. ie: Do you tilt your head forward when you talk (and therefore must move your eyes up) )....is this something you want to adjust?, or is your head more level (and your eyes are also more level

Also, regarding expressions and sounds while laughing:

When I find I'm only really reacting on the inside, I use a semi-closed lipped smile, and nod my head (as in, yeah...I get that! funny)......and add the word "cute", or "hah", or "that's funny!" (and I also manage to laugh a little)


----------



## hebephrenia (Nov 8, 2011)

i have this problem as well, i think its caused by emotional detachment..its seen in depression and schizophrenia negative symptoms... its torture because people get uncomfortable around you and they avoid you.if anyone knows a medication thats effective at treating it please let me know


----------



## Martinzky (Apr 10, 2012)

I think the key is to feel the emotion, and let your face do what it does best, emote. I have the same problem, I have a lack of facial and body expression and people find this very weird and difficult to understand. It sucks cause I feel misunderstood, the worst feeling in the world.. (I at least think so).


I was told at a mock-job interview today at uni that I wasn't showing much facial expression, and that it seemed strange.. That made me think and Ive talked to a friend who said I probably was a bit depressed, emotionally detached and afraid to show the world who I am.. This sounds right to me, and tomorrow I'm gonna try to apply what Ive said here. When I feel something Im gonna let me face show those emotions without trying to think too much about it, and not be so socially inhibited and emotionall detached.


----------



## raymondemoreno1 (Oct 23, 2012)

*Sadaqah*

This is something and really a good piece of information for me and by the way i am new over here so thanks for all of these and i welcome you with warmth of my heart.
sadaqah


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

Hmmm, I get told alot that I look 'dead.' I'm pale due to lack of sunlight plus I barely smile or show emotion. = dead person...

When I'm genuinely excited I can't help but show it a bit. But I try to NOT show emotion and have my face stay neutral at all times when outside the house, because I do not like people knowing what goes on inside.

On the inside I would say it's all alive and flourishing and... at times, chaotic even! I'm so sensitive it's insane! Always been and always will be.


----------



## Nicks485 (Sep 7, 2012)

I never even knew I was like this, until a year ago when someone told me that I never change my facial expression....


----------



## Martinzky (Apr 10, 2012)

Nicks485 said:


> I never even knew I was like this, until a year ago when someone told me that I never change my facial expression....


It's disheartening isn't it? I felt horrible after being told that I only have 1 facial expression.. But today I've noticed a big difference. I've been way more confident today than normally, probably due to having an exciting day yesterday, and this has let me feel less inhibited in social situations. My facial expressions and my body language have been more vivid and exciting today, and I've felt that I've been more understood and on more of a wavelength than I usually am with people..

What I'm saying is. The lack of facial expression and/or body expression might be your body "shutting down" because your afraid what people will think if you just show the world who you really are.. Today I've given less of a ****, and my facial expression has been more dynamic as a consequence.


----------



## Luctor (Aug 10, 2012)

Well I don't have any facial hair which is even worse.


----------



## Martinzky (Apr 10, 2012)

Luctor said:


> Well I don't have any facial hair which is even worse.


As in not even eyebrows? If you're just talking about not having a beard then you got small problems mate. I know people who don't got facial hair and they do fine, and don't see it as a problem at all. For them it's money saved because they don't have to buy a razor and razor foam.


----------



## Luctor (Aug 10, 2012)

Haha, nah just beardly challenged.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

At least you're not one of those annoying people who open their eyes, unnaturally wide, while talking to people. It seems like they think that you'll run away if they lose sight of you for half a second.


----------



## cloister2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I have this problem. It must be why I'm a virgin.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

DavidBlues said:


> For some reason I really don't have any facial expression. Its like somewhere down the line I severed the line between my emotions and my face. It doesn't matter if I'm happy, sad, worried, etc I still look stoic. Its great for poker games, but life isn't a poker game. I've actually been told the fact I don't creeps some people out. I have to consciously think smile in order to actually do so, and I'm 90% sure everone can tell its forced (could be that I don't show my teeth when I smile, mainly do to having some really fugged up teeth). Does anyone else have this problem? Any ideas on how to have more natural expressions?


I have plenty of facial expressions, but for me it's like a switch I can turn off. I usually win at poker too. The trick is to not spend the game thinking about your own hand. Spend it trying to figure out everyone else's hand.


----------



## jennifer13 (Nov 12, 2012)

I've been like this for a few years now, people used to tell me that I never smiled enough and that I always looked miserable but even when I try my best to smile my face just looks like it's frozen, especially when there's a lot of people around I just shut down


----------



## Mrpresident (Dec 6, 2012)

I have this problem. Probably on the more severe end of the spectrum, although it happens for about a month at a time, a few times a year. I can't say anything about fixing it, but I do know what makes it worse for me:

Heavy caffeine. It leaves my body exhausted after a few weeks of use. Sometimes it's good to remember what it feels like to be tired in a healthy way, and then get some good sleep. 

Lack of adequate sleep. Obviously this is related to the first one, but I want to emphasize this as the biggest trigger for me. 

Stress to the digestive system. I'm not talking about IBS, but for some reason my face will completely freeze up and I'll look like a creepy pedophile if I eat too much bread or cheese or sugar. 

I should also note that I tried pilates for the first time last week. (I'm a man btw, and I essentially never work out). About 20 minutes after my workout was finished, my cheeks all of a sudden felt extremely relaxed and I had a really calm, joyful smile and had to spontaneously laugh to myself. 

Also, I never tried this, but maybe it might help to get a facial massage or to massage your own face as gently and lightly as possible.


----------



## itthing21 (Jun 23, 2012)

Join the club! I've been like this since middle school. For me, it has more benefits than anything so I live with it.


----------



## Mrpresident (Dec 6, 2012)

Here's a trick that might work. When you're by yourself, try to make the saddest, most anxiety ridden panic face you can make. (I'm thinking something like those drama comedy/tragedy masks) Try to exaggerate and hold this facial expression for as long as you can. Try to make as many sad and anxious faces as you can. Do it until your eyes water. Do it until you're sobbing and your lips are shaking and your nose is running and you just guaranteed yourself an oscar. Do this not while focusing on sad thoughts, but rather on just your facial muscles.


----------

